# Craigslist Long Coat German Shepherd- Franklin,MA



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Just saw this on Craigslist in RI....listed from Franklin, MA. Haven't contacted them. 

http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/924088527.html

German Shepherd (Franklin)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reply to: [email protected] [?]
Date: 2008-11-18, 11:51AM EST



longcoat AKC Male, 14 months old. Im looking to rehome to 
new home. He needs an experienced handler even a trainer 
that has time to socialize him. I have tried to train him 
but he is too much for me. I had a bad fall a month ago 
severely injured both my wrists..He is a gorgeous 90 pounds. 
He is crate trained, up to date on shots. loves his family 
but thats it. There will be a fee Only to an approved home. 


Location: Franklin 
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
PostingID: 924088527


----------



## Nikki Putur (9 mo ago)

Nikkoli110 said:


> Just saw this on Craigslist in RI....listed from Franklin, MA. Haven't contacted them.
> 
> http://providence.craigslist.org/pet/924088527.html
> 
> ...


Hi there

i have a long haired shepherd mix and would love to adopt another. Any chance yours is available? Thank you.


sincerely
nikki putur


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Nikki Putur said:


> Hi there
> 
> i have a long haired shepherd mix and would love to adopt another. Any chance yours is available? Please text or call me at (978) 490-4789! My email is [email protected]. Thank you.
> 
> ...


That post is 14 years old, so the dog, if still around, is now 15 years old.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

@Nikki Putur - try German Shepherd Rescue of New England.


----------

